# what size power scope for indoor spots only



## brtesite

don't ask for what power. ask what diopter rating. 
Use the strongest that you can hold comfortably . I use a 1.0 diopter . also depends on what you want to see. 
Check out Britesite.US


----------



## compshooter

thanks


----------



## Joshua Erbe

I switched to a 8x true spot with a 3/8s grind and i love it. I was worried that at that high of magnification that i wouldnt be able to hold steady enough but I found that it helped me hold even steadier because I could see the x so much better. I even shot the 8x outdoors this year and I havent had a problem with it being to much.


----------



## 3-D Junkie

I'm only shooting a 2X in an Extreme Scope on an AX3000. It seems good to me. I dont want to much power. It makes me feel like any little motion is huge and causes me to fight my bow instead of floating it. But thats what seems good to me, it may not be right for everyone.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER

most shooters are comfortable with a 4X or 6X lens. The 8X tends to show a lot of movement and cause the shooter to get jumpy. I use a True Spot double vision system with a 6X primary and -6X tinted black lens with a 3/8" hole.


----------



## Joshua Erbe

I shot a 6x for about 10yrs and decided to try the 8x, more movement kind of scared me too but it was the total opposite for me, with seeing the x-ring alot better, it was easier for me to hold onto the x. Dont be afraid to try different things. Like stated above, its not for everyone but it sure helped me out.


----------



## Lien2

As stated, it differs from one person to the next.
I shoot 6x for everything.

Lien2


----------



## kirktink

Guess lots of the guys are equating magnification diopters to a certain "power" eh Mike??

1.0 diopter is about as high as you can go and still have a reasonably clear view of the target, unless you use a lens in the peep. (I beleive Mike used to sell these???)

Kirk


----------



## bushmasterar15

I use a 4x for outdoor and going to try out a 8x for indoor.


----------



## brtesite

kirktink said:


> Guess lots of the guys are equating magnification diopters to a certain "power" eh Mike??
> 
> 1.0 diopter is about as high as you can go and still have a reasonably clear view of the target, unless you use a lens in the peep. (I beleive Mike used to sell these???)
> 
> Kirk


kirk, I still do, & they work better than what ever is out there


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Tried a 6X last night on a NFAA round, too much movement for me, 4X works a lot better for me.

Also use 4X for 3D and hunting in my HHA set-up. Works great.


----------



## baller

4x for me for near 8 years now. Might go to 2x for spots though...not sure at this point. I broke a scope rod at an indoor 600 round a month or so back, had to do a quick fix with my recurve 3/8 ring aperture, finished the first 300 clean after missing an end (fixing the sight) and shot a 60x in the second half... I have since shot a few more rounds of Fita and some field/3d and have done really well with just the ring...i might just leave it on there


----------



## Hoyt_em

I have been running a 6X for a number of years...that is the plan as long as the lookers can still see thru it.


----------



## N7709K

I shoot a 6x truespot for everything, but i'm going to dabble with a 4x this season.


----------

